# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Skënderaj: Komuna mbyll xhaminë në fshatin Marinë

## Kasumi

Ne komunen e Skenderajt perkatesisht ne fshatin Marine komunaret mbyllen xhamin ,shume po rropaten qytetaret e Skenderaj ne njeren ane dhe fshataret e Marines per kete problem ngase te paret nuk e deshirojne imamin nga Elbasani ndersa fshataret thojne se i ka ndihmuar hoxha madje edhe kanalizimin dhe mjete te tjera ka ndare per keta banore ...,

----------


## gimche

hehehe e ndegjova shum ma heret se ti këtë lajm mirpo qëllimisht nuk e solla ketu, e din pse? sepse nxitë urrejtje mirpo mbasi e solle ok po te tregoj edhe diqka ta dish që hoxha ende është duke ushtruar aktivitetin e tij pa u penguar keshtu u tha në KTV në lajmet e ores 17:00

----------


## Kasumi

> hehehe e ndegjova shum ma heret se ti këtë lajm mirpo qëllimisht nuk e solla ketu, e din pse? sepse nxitë urrejtje mirpo mbasi e solle ok po te tregoj edhe diqka ta dish që hoxha ende është duke ushtruar aktivitetin e tij pa u penguar keshtu u tha në KTV në lajmet e ores 17:00


Pse urrejtje o i nderuar po ne vetem po shkruajme ketu dhe po japim mendimet tona

----------


## gimche

*Komuna e mbyll xhaminë e Marinës*

Kuvendi Komunal i Skenderajt ka marrë sot vendim që ta mbyllë xhaminë e fshatit Marinë. Vendimi pritet të ekzekutohet që sot.

Deri në një vendim tjetër të Bashkësisë Islame se çka do të ndodhë me këtë xhami, ajo do të jetë e mbyllur. Gjithashtu, është marrë vendim edhe për largimin e imamit të kësaj xhamie, Kemal Duka, i cili vjen nga Elbasani. 

Pas këtij vendimi një grup i banorëve të fshatit Marinë kanë protestuar, duke u zotuar se nuk do të lejojnë largimin e imamit Duka, për arsye se, sipas tyre, imami u ndihmon fshatarëve me mjete financiare dhe ndihma ushqimore.

Ndërsa hoxha nuk ka dashur të përgjigjet qarte nëse do të largohet me vullnet apo jo. Ai ka thënë se banorët këtu e duan, mirëpo nuk do të luftojë më shtetin.

*Marina nuk ka prehje*

_Nga 716 xhami sa ka Kosova, vetëm ajo e fshatit Marinë të Skenderajt, e udhëhequr nga Xhemajl Duka, nuk përfill Bashkësinë Islame të Kosovës. Për këtë tash e sa ditë mbi pesë mijë qytetarë të Skenderajt kanë nënshkruar peticionin e OJQ’së Prehja që kërkon largimin e imamit, që BIK’u thotë të jetë ilegal në këtë xhami. Rrëfim nga Marina._ 

Nëse të gjithë imamët e Kosovës punojnë sipas programit të Bashkësisë Islame të BIK-ut, imami i vetëshpallur i xhamisë së Marinës në Skenderaj bën përjashtim. 

Imami i kësaj xhamie është Kastriot Duka, i njohur me emrin Xhemajl. Që prej pas luftës në Kosovë thuhet të ketë ardhur nga Elbasani për t’i ndihmuar të varfrit dhe jetimët e këtij fshati. 

Për këtë disa banorë të Marinës atë e quajnë hero dhe shpëtimtar të të varfërve. Por, ka edhe plotë të tjerë që kanë një mendim tjetër fare për të. Nga këta të fundit, hoxha i Marinës cilësohet si person i dyshimtë dhe i rrezikshëm. Dhe për këtë këta banorë kërkojnë largimin e menjëhershëm të tij. 

Të një mendimi të tillë tashmë janë më shumë se pesë mijë banorë të komunës së Skenderajt. Ata kanë dhënë nënshkrimet e tyre në peticionin e Iniciativës Qytetare të Skenderajt. Përmes këtij peticioni, qytetarët kërkojnë largimin me çdo kusht nga xhamia e Marinës, ku mes tjerash e akuzojnë atë për keqpërdorim të xhamisë për aktivitete jofetare. 

Njëra ndër organizatorët e këtij peticioni, Ajnishahe Halimi nga OJQ “Prehja” akuzon Kastriot Dukën për dhënie të identitetit të rrejshëm. Sipas saj, askush nuk e di identitetin e vërtetë të tij. Ajo po ashtu beson se brenda mureve të xhamisë së Marinës ushtrohen veprimtari të paligjshme. 

“Aty më shumë mund të quhet motel sesa xhami. Dyshojmë që abuzohet seksualisht me vajzat dhe gratë e fshatit. Ka raste kur të vijnë delegacionet nga jashtë vendit dhe ai hoxhë organizon nga dy autobusë me vajza të reja për të shkuar në aeroport e për t’i pritur ata”, thotë drejtoresha e OJQ-së “Prehja”. 

Për më shumë, ajo akuzon hoxhën e Marinës për dërgim të grave dhe fëmijëve të fshatit në ekskursione, ndërkohë që, sipas saj, askush nuk di se ku shkojnë ato. 

“Organizojnë ekskursione për gra. Ka pasur rast që i kanë dërguar në Turqi, ku kanë qëndruar një muaj. Ndërsa as një fotografi nuk bëhet me arsyetimin se është haram. Ato shkojnë pa përcjellje të askujt. Askush nuk flet çka bëhet në ato ekskursione”, thotë drejtoresha Halimi. 

Ajo pohon se arsyeja kryesore e kësaj iniciative të qytetarëve është që të mbrohen të drejtat e grave dhe fëmijëve të atij fshati, pasi që, sipas saj, fshati Marinë është një ndër fshatrat ku ka më së shumti burra të vrarë e të zhdukur. 

“Nuk është e rastësishme që ai ka zgjedhur pikërisht Marinën. Në këtë vend ka shumë familje që kanë familjarë të zhdukur gjatë luftës. Ai hoxhë ka më lehtë t’i manipulojë ata. Për 20 euro ai detyron vajzat 4 vjeç që të mbulohen me shami”, shton Halimi. 

Ndërsa një tjetër organizator i peticionit në kushte anonimiteti pohon se për ndërtimin e xhamisë së Marinës, fondet të cilët janë siguruar nga Kastriot Duka, ishte nënshkruar një memorandum mirëkuptimi nga katër palë, njëra prej të cilave është BIK, që imami i kësaj xhamie të përcaktohet nga këta të fundit. 

“Xhemajli nuk lejon që kjo xhami të futet nën juridiksionin e BI të Kosovës, nuk pranon që BI të vendosë imamin në këtë xhami dhe ushtron në mënyrë ilegale funksionin e imamit”, thotë ky person. 

Peticion e Iniciativës Qytetare të Skenderajt e ka nënshkruar publikisht edhe kryetari i Komunës së Skenderajt, Sami Lushtaku. Kryetari Lushtaku pohon se Xhemajl Duka duhet të largohet nga udhëheqja e xhamisë sepse, sipas tij, ai është ilegal dhe nuk u përgjigjet institucioneve të Kosovës. 

“Ne do t’i ndjekim të gjitha rrugët institucionale për largimin e tij. Besoj që shumë shpejt do t’i themi ‘shko p’i shpije’”, thotë Lushtaku. 

Ai pohon se pas arritjes së peticionit në duar të tij, çështja e xhamisë së Marinës do të diskutohet në Asamble Komunale, ku edhe do të merret vendimi definitive për këtë. 

“Banorët e kanë vështirë ta largojnë atë person sepse është duke e shfrytëzuar gjendjen e rënde ekonomike që ka ky vend. Në këtë rast kryesisht shfrytëzohen fëmijët jetimë, fëmijët e martirëve e të dëshmorëve. Për mua si kryetar i kësaj komune është shumë e rëndësishme sepse është e rëndë që të shfrytëzohen qytetarët e mi”, shton Lushtaku.

Një ndër banorët e fshatit Marinë që kërkojnë largimin e hoxhës së fshatit është Sabiti. 
“Për me fol keq për xhami o gjynah. Por, edhe me fol mirë për hoxhën e xhamisë tonë o edhe ma gjynah. Ai së bashku me njerëzit e tij janë njerëz të pamoralshëm. Unë vetëm dy ditë i kam leshu fmitë e mi me shku me m’su në xhami. Kurrë ma. Unë jam i varfër, jetoj me një social dhe me pension të babës. Hoxha nuk më ndihmon mu se nuk e kam çikën e rritme e nuk e kam gruen e lazdrume”, thotë ky person.

Mirëpo, ai beson se hoxha i Marinës nuk do të largohet nga fshati i tij, pasi që, sipas tij, ky person ka mbështetje nga njerëzit në pushtet.

“Edhe 100 peticione me u ba, ai person nuk largohet sepse ka përkrahje nga të ‘mdhejt’”, thotë Sabiti.

Mirëpo, kështu nuk mendon Sadija, e cila jeton pak metra larg shtëpisë së Sabitit. 

“Krejt çka flasin keq për atë xhami është e pavërtetë. Hoxhë ma t’ mirë n’Kosovë nuk ka. Ai është shumë i ndershëm, që dhjetë vjet që e njohim asnjëherë nuk na ka dhanë dorën. 
Ai hoxhë i ndihmon njerëzve të varfër. Vetëm për Ramazan ka shpërnda ndihma ushqimore në vlerë prej 20 mijë eurosh. Ai kur ka ardh në fshat, na ka pru edhe kanalizimin. Askush prej qeverisë nuk ka ndihmu sikur hoxha jonë”, thotë Sadija, një vajzë e pamartuar. 

Ajo pohon se nga ky hoxhë, çdo muaj merr një rrogë prej 50 eurosh pasi që merret me mirëmbajtjen e xhamisë.

“Çdo xhuma unë e fshij xhaminë. Kjo o normale sepse ma përpara duhet me u fshi xhamia se shpija. Edhe pse unë e baj për hir të Zotit, hoxha Xhemajl me pagun çdo muaj me 50 euro”, shton Sadija. 

Ajo është një ndër vajzat e fshatit që ka pasur fatin të shëtisë me ekskursionet e organizuara me paratë e xhamisë së fshatit. 

Mirëpo, sipas saj, në këto ekskursione ajo ka qenë e shoqëruar nga babai ose vëllai i saj. 
Sadija tregon se me iniciativën e hoxhës është ndërtuar edhe një ambulantë në fshat, mirëpo, sipas saj, udhëheqësit komunalë ndalojnë veprimtarinë e saj.

“Nuk na lshojnë ambulanten se veç ia kanë inati hoxhës”, thotë ajo. 

Lëvdata dhe urime për hoxhën Xhemajl ka edhe babai i Sadijes, Hamiti. 

“Kush e shan hoxhën e shan edhe Zotin. Nuk e lëvdoj pse ai më ndihmon mu, larg asaj, mirëpo e lëvdoj se kujtohet për njerëzit e varfër. Nuk jemi për me e largu hoxhën nga fshati. Jemi kundër”, thotë plaku Hamit. 

Për largimin e Xhemajl Dukës nga xhamia e Marinës janë edhe zyrtarët e BIK. Krye-imami i Kosovës, Sabri Bajgora, thotë se prej 716 xhamive që ka vendi, kjo xhami bën përjashtim sepse nuk është nën kompetencat e BIK. 

“Këshilli i BI në Skenderaj e ka caktuar imamin e saj legjitim, z. Gazmend Hotin, i cili është penguar dhe vazhdon të pengohet nga disa banorë të fshatit ta kryejë detyrën e tij si imam i kësaj xhamie. Kryesia e BIK e konsideron Xhemajl Dukën si një imam të dhunshëm dhe jo legjitim.”, thotë kryeimami, Bajgora. 

Ai pohon se kryesia e BIK-ut si dhe Këshilli i BI në Skenderaj për rastin në fjalë kanë njoftuar të gjitha organet tona kompetente, duke përfshirë edhe MPB-në. Mirëpo, sipas Bajgorës, organet e rendit nuk kanë arritur t’i kryejnë obligimet e veta ligjore, sepse janë penguar nga një pjesë e banorëve të fshatit.

“Ne atë e kemi siguruar se askush nuk do ta pengojë në veprimtarinë e tij si kryesues i shoqatës humanitare, por ai në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund ta fitojë legjitimitetin e kërkuar si imam. Megjithatë, ne shpresojmë se shumë shpejt, z. Xhemajl Duka do ta lëshojë xhaminë në fjalë, sepse kjo është për të mirën e të gjithëve, në radhë të parë besimtarëve të fshatit Marinë”, përfundon Bajgora. 

Peticioni për largimin nga xhamia e Marinës sot (e premte) do t’u dorëzohet organeve kompetente, ku më pas pritet të merret një vendim përfundimtar se kush do të jetë udhëheqës i kësaj xhamie. /Express/

----------


## derjansi

myteni more ket qen e bir qeni

kqyre more pisi ka hjek emnin e kastriotit a ka vu emnin xhemajl phu talebni i flliqt.

----------


## gimche

*KK i Skenderajt mbyll xhaminë e Marinës*

Skenderaj, 26 shkurt - Kuvendi Komunal i Skenderajt ka marrë sot vendim që ta mbyllë xhaminë e fshatit Marinë. Vendimi pritet të ekzekutohet që sot. Deri ne një vendim tjetër të Bashkësisë Islame se çka do të ndodhë me këtë xhami, ajo do të jetë e mbyllur. Gjithashtu, është  marrë vendim edhe për largimin e imamit të kësaj xhamie, Kemal Duka, i cili vjen nga Elbasani. 
Pas këtij vendimi një grup i banorëve të fshatit Marinë kanë protestuar, duke u zotuar se nuk do të lejojnë largimin e imamit Duka, për arsye se, sipas tyre, imami u ndihmon fshatarëve me mjete financiare dhe ndihma ushqimore. Ndërsa hoxha nuk ka dashur të përgjigjet qarte nëse do të largohet me vullnet apo jo. Ai ka thënë se banorët këtu e duan, mirëpo nuk do të luftojë më shtetin. /koha/

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Më duket se ky Xhemail Duka eshte konvertuar në Islam,sepse mbiemri "Duka" eshte emer kryesisht i krishterë (katolik) edhe vërrehet në ndryshimin e emrit nga kastriot në atë xhemail

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Më duket se ky Xhemail Duka eshte konvertuar në Islam,sepse mbiemri "Duka" eshte emer kryesisht i krishterë (katolik) edhe vërrehet në ndryshimin e emrit nga kastriot në atë xhemail


edhe me mire nese eshte nderruar nga katolik ne musliman...e dhimbshme eshte ajo qe po thuhet se ky njeri ne emer te zotin ndoshta po abuzon me te varferit e ketij fshati..nese vertete do ishte i paster dhe i zoti i asaj cka ben atehere nuk do kishte asnje te keqe te hynte nen juridiksionin e bashkesise islame te kosoves...ky teritor eshte teritor i kosovesh dhe si i tille ai duhet ti pergjigjet nje autoriteti ne kosove...ka njerez humanitare sa te duash por te ikesh nga elbasani ne kete fshat te kosoves per kete tip veprimtarie po me duket dicka e pabesueshme...ne kosove ka shume ma shume njerez te shkolluar ne drejtimin fetare se sa ne shqiperi pasi atje nuk eshte dnaluar kurre feja dhe shkollimi ne teologjine fetare...keshtu qe ky hoxhe duhet te jete nga keta te rinjte e shkolluar ne shkolla gjysem fetare gjysem ushtarake ne vendet arabe...dhe ja perfundimi ben sikur don vete dhe nuk i bindet kerkujt...e mbi te gjitha paska gjete vend me knaqe epshet e tija perverse sexuale ( nese eshte e vertete ajo cka thuhet )...

ai nga sa duket as identitetin e tij nuk e paska te sakte le ma te kete bere te qarta nga i merr para te tilla qe i shfrytezon per ndihma ne kete fshat...a i ka dhene kujt llogari se ku i ka marre mijera euro te tilla qe ka ndertuar kete xhami,apo edhe pagesat qe ben ne forme pensioni...apo edhe investime te tjera...se valla nuk e besoj se i ka nxjerre nga xhepi i tij....fajin e ka pushteti lokal por edhe ai qendrore qe e kan lene kete njeri te dyshimte te veproje ne kete fshat per kaq kohe....

vendimi ma i drejte nese akuzat vertetohen eshte tredhja e tij dhe me nga nje dru prapa te percillet per elbasan...megjithese paska bere vend ne kete fshat...

----------


## Corvus

ti rruhet mjekrra ktij qafiri....

----------


## Rugova

Xhamia nuk duhet të mbyllet, ndërsa ky farë "imami" nga Elbasani duhet të 
kthehet menjëherë nga ka ardhur. Kosova ka mjaft hoxhallarë të shkolluar, dhe për 
emërimin  e tyre është kompetente vetëm BIK-u. Ata imamë që veprojnë
jashtë kësaj Bashkësie duhet larguar nga puna pa asnjë diskutim....

----------


## Brari

mos u nxitoni ne perfundime..

e kujt partie eshte kjo anife qjq-ja halime?

ne at fshat thote kjo anifja halime paska shum burra te vrare e te zhdukur.. gjat luftes..

mirpo sipas halimes ky hoxha ka ardh mbas luftes..
pra ky hoxha nuk eshte aspak fajtor pse nga ky fshat ka shum te vrare e te zhdukur..
per kte ceshtje tjeter kush mban pergjegjsi..

mban sektori i komunikatave.. pra sektori politik qe prodhonte komunikata e ja dergonte me shpejtesi per publikim veton batonave ne prishtin e milaim halitave e plaurentave neper kryeqytete te botes..

sepse mbas komunikatave jakupiste dihet se neper katunde vinin tanket ose tenkat sllobodaniste..

apo din dikush se mbas komunikatave ka ardh ndoj forc shpetimtare neper drenic..

thuejeni ne se dini dicka..

Pra ky hoxha nuk ka te beje me vrasjet.. pik..


mbetet tash te flasi poplli i ketij katundi..

ne se ata e njohin per njeri te mire.. le te rrij hoxha aty..

ne se eshte e kunderta.. le te nderhyj shteti e te zbatoj ligjin..

nuk me duket gje e keqe qe gra e vajza shetisin me autobus..

pra inati me kte hoxhen mos eshte politik..

pra mos ky hoxh nuk eshte spiun shiku si ca hoxhallar tjere e hajt tja.. bejm gropen..

...

----------


## Kasumi

> Xhamia nuk duhet të mbyllet, ndërsa ky farë "imami" nga Elbasani duhet të 
> kthehet menjëherë nga ka ardhur. Kosova ka mjaft hoxhallarë të shkolluar, dhe për 
> emërimin  e tyre është kompetente vetëm BIK-u. Ata imamë që veprojnë
> jashtë kësaj Bashkësie duhet larguar nga puna pa asnjë diskutim....


keshtu u shpreh edhe Sabri ef. Bajgora kryeimam i Kosoves ne emisionin Interaktiv te KTV-se,madje ai thote se edhe namazi i ketyre fshatareve nuk do te pranohet nga allahu ,ndersa ka fjale miradie rreth humanizmit qe ka bere hoxha nga Elbasani kurse se shpejti do te merr detyren e re imami Hoti

----------


## Jack Watson

S'e ka pjerdh njeri në Elbasan këtë mjekrroshin dhe paska ik në Kosovë për të ndriçuar popullsinë atje lol.

Ky duhet të ketë qenë shumë i rrezikshëm dhe i urryer përderisa vetë vendasit paskan bërë peticion për largimin e tij nga xhamia.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

hoxh legen.

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> edhe me mire nese eshte nderruar nga katolik ne musliman...e dhimbshme eshte ajo qe po thuhet se ky njeri ne emer te zotin ndoshta po abuzon me te varferit e ketij fshati..nese vertete do ishte i paster dhe i zoti i asaj cka ben atehere nuk do kishte asnje te keqe te hynte nen juridiksionin e bashkesise islame te kosoves...ky teritor eshte teritor i kosovesh dhe si i tille ai duhet ti pergjigjet nje autoriteti ne kosove...ka njerez humanitare sa te duash por te ikesh nga elbasani ne kete fshat te kosoves per kete tip veprimtarie po me duket dicka e pabesueshme...ne kosove ka shume ma shume njerez te shkolluar ne drejtimin fetare se sa ne shqiperi pasi atje nuk eshte dnaluar kurre feja dhe shkollimi ne teologjine fetare...keshtu qe ky hoxhe duhet te jete nga keta te rinjte e shkolluar ne shkolla gjysem fetare gjysem ushtarake ne vendet arabe...dhe ja perfundimi ben sikur don vete dhe nuk i bindet kerkujt...e mbi te gjitha paska gjete vend me knaqe epshet e tija perverse sexuale ( nese eshte e vertete ajo cka thuhet )...


Shiko tani ky hoxha është  hoxha më i miri në bot ose ndër më të ligët dhe mendoj se fondet nuk jan keqperdorur sepse nuk ka shum të dhëna për të edhe siç dihet banorët e cilsojnë cfare hoxhe eshte sepse mund ti ket dhënë pasuri të varfërve (dhënja e zekatit n`Islam) apo te jet humanitar siç e permende.
Mirpo kjo ktu ështe perzier politika dhe mendoj se nuk eshte zgjedhje e duhur sepse as komuna e as Biku nuk janë "Zoti" që të gjykojnë e perjashtojnë një Hoxhë pa baza sa i përket ksaj çeshtje eshte e cekur më larte se eshte vullneti i banorve e jo komuna.

----------


## SKRAPARI

ky do kete bere ndonje vrasje ne 97-en ne Elbasan dhe shkon e fshihet neper xhamiat e kosoves

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ju kot flisni sepse duket qe kjo eshte zenke fetare . 
Ndjekesit e te vjetres me ndjeksit e rinj. 
Hanefite e vjeter me selefinj e rinj .

Kjo gje ka ndodh edhe me pare ne shqiperi nga fillimet e 90's , derisa u gjet nje rruge e perbashket nga te dyja anet. 
Edhe kosova ka per ta perjetuar kete gje , ashtu sic po e perjeton edhe maqedonia. 

Si perfundim  te rinjte kane per te triumfuar , mendoj une.
Argumentat e tyre jane me te forta. Thjesht duhet pak delikatese ne perleshje te tilla .

----------


## Llapi

sigurisht ky duhet te jet grek e jo shqiptar 
a dreqi ta dij se kush e ka dergue ne Drenic

----------


## Çaushi

> Shiko tani ky hoxha është  hoxha më i miri në bot ose ndër më të ligët dhe mendoj se fondet nuk jan keqperdorur sepse nuk ka shum të dhëna për të edhe siç dihet banorët e cilsojnë cfare hoxhe eshte sepse mund ti ket dhënë pasuri të varfërve (dhënja e zekatit n`Islam) apo te jet humanitar siç e permende.
> Mirpo kjo ktu ështe perzier politika dhe mendoj se nuk eshte zgjedhje e duhur sepse as komuna e as Biku nuk janë "Zoti" që të gjykojnë e perjashtojnë një Hoxhë pa baza sa i përket ksaj çeshtje eshte e cekur më larte se eshte vullneti i banorve e jo komuna.


Per cilin vullnet te banorve flet kronike !?

Per ata skamnor te shkret,  me te cilet lozi ky "hoxha" me dy emra e identitet te rrejshem, e te  nderruar !! a thot feja te kesh identitet te rrejshem para qytetarve-gjemat !?

Vendimi i KK Skenderajt eshte pak i vonuar , por me mire vone se kurre, dhe veprim teper i drejt per mendimin tim. Une i pergzoj per kete veprim .  Ka shume arsye qe ky "hoxhe" nuk e ka merituar te eshte  imam ne ate xhami . Me se miri kete e din ata qytetare te cilet nuk kane pasur nevoje per "ndihmen" e tij . Loja e tij eshte dashur kahere te perfundoje. As nje xhami nuk eshte vend i dhuratave , as i dhamjes se mjeteve kesh ne dore , por i faljeve dhe kryrjes se namazit , dhe riteve fetare , ndersa ky i ka perfitu skamnoret, dhe nje pjes te atyre familjeve qe kane pesuar ne lufte , e nuk i kane ne jete te dashurit e tyre .

Çdo institucion vepron ne rregullore dhe kritere , kjo xhami dhe ky imam ka vepru ne baza te vetekritereve dhe veterregulloreve, dhe i financuar nga agjensi antishqiptare, nuk i ka zbatu rregulloret e BIK-ut . BIK vepron me kritere ne gjithe Kosoven ,ndersa kjo xhami dhe ky "imam" ka qene "shtet" ne vete, qe prej mbas perfundimit te luftes . 

Imagjinoni sa shume mjete ka derdh aty ne fsh Marine, kjo xhami dhe ky "imam" , vetem per ta mbajt me cdo kusht "imamllakun" midis Drenice , dhe per te qene gjithmone brenda rrjedhave te informatave se si po hec rrjedhshmeria e shume gjerave ne kete pjese te Kosoves , "imami" duke qendru brenda kesaj treve ka manipulu me mjete te dreqit e te birit vetem per te kriju opinion pozitiv ne popullate , popullate e cila vertet ka nevoje per mireqenje sociale , por jo per blerje dhe meshire nga askush , sepse me gjak e ka meritu te kete mireqenjen e mire ne shtetin e vet , per te cilin ka dhen shume gjak historikisht . 

Mendoj se duhet te ndihet dora e shtetit ne cdo pore te jetes ku kerkohet, dhe mos te lejoj asnje agjensi jo shtetrore , antishqiptare , antiligjore  te veproj ne menyra te tilla . Para pak ditesh ne nje fshat te Bosnje Hercegovines eshte bastis nje cerdhe-bastion  me vehabist , dhe aty jane gjet edhe mjete mbrojtese (arme) per vetmbrojte , ky lloj vehabizmi ka leshu rrenje edhe ne Kosove , jemi deshmitare tani me duke pare ne rruge rritjen e njerzve me mjekrra , ndoshta pikrisht ne Marine ka rrenje te thella ky vehabizmi , une kam lexuar edhe ne internet nje interviste te dhen nga po ky "imam" nje medie serbe , dhe aty pytet per rrjedhen e jetes ne Drenice , dhe per njerzit qe kane krijuar emer  ne lufte.
E kam fut ne thojza çdo kund sepse ky "hoxhe" nuk e ka meritu te quhet i tille .

----------


## gimche

Turp! ende jetojmë me mentalitet të komunizmit, ku mbyllen Xhamiat dhe objektet tjera fetare. Në një botë demokratike kjo nuk ka vend, në vend se hoxha në fjalë të shpërblehet dhe të ndërohet me mirënjohje për kontributin që ka dhënë në atë fshat (deri sot të varfër) ndodh e kundërta ai dëbohet sikur të ishte armiku më i madh, epo kështu ne i përzëjmë investitorët tanë andaj rezultat i kësaj e kemi gjendjen në popull si e kemi.
Me këtë gjest apo pasurohet fshati (deri tash i varfër) apo po i ndalohet edhe një burim i të ardhurave të tyre mujore? Ajnishahe Halimi e cila mori iniciativë për peticion nga OJQ "Prehja" a do t'ua kompenzoj ndihmat ketyre banorëve bashkë me KK të Skenderajit? Duhet të shikohet ana pozitive e pastaj edhe ajo negative, nuk ndalohet e keqja duke bërë (e aq më pak kur ketu nuk kishte asgjë të keqe nga ky hoxhë).
1) Çka po i pengon OJQ-së "Prehja" predikimi, eskurzionet dhe aktiviteti i hoxhes dhe çka i shtyu ata që të ndërmarrin peticion?
2) A do t'ua kompenzoj KK i Skenderajit ndihmat që hoxha në fjal i ka dhënë për fshatin?
3) Pse peticioni në fjalë të mos zhvillohet në fshat mirpo në qytet? Si ka mundësi që dikush tjetër të vendosë për ty? Kjo është ngajshme sikur ne që jetojmë në komunën e Prishtinës të nënshkruajmë peticion kundër një njeriu nga një fshat i rrethinës së Prishtinës, a do të ishte e pranueshme?! Shumë logjike, pse mos të pyeten banorët e fshatit Marinë se çfarë disponimi kanë në lidhje me këtë hoxhë? A duan ata ta largojnë apo duan që ta mbajnë? Ketu shihet qartë se kemi të bëjmë me diç tjetër e jo me hoxhën në fjalë. Kemi të bëjmë me mos respektim të normave demokratike, kemi të bëjmë me një Monarkistë ku mbreti sundon të tjerët heshtin!, kemi të bëjm me kundërshtim të vullnetit të qytetarëve të atij fshati, kemi të bëjmë me Islamofobi tek disa njerëz të cilët janë rritur dhe edukuar në frymen e komunizmit e që për popullin tonë janë shumë të rrëzikshëm (fjalën e kam për Ajnishahe Halimin).

Përshëndetje!

----------

